# N E one know when The Walking Dead Starts



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

does any one know when the new season of walking dead starts cant seem to find anything on google?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Most likely at the end of september, but at the mean time you can watch breaking bad


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yup september 19 or something... Season 1 is on netflix, I have season 2 on pvr. If you want to catch up on breaking bad seasons 1 through 4 are on netflix too 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you .... and i cant watch breaking bad because of that father of malcom in the middle i hate that guy


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

macframalama said:


> does any one know when the new season of walking dead starts cant seem to find anything on google?












* Season 3 Trailer *


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I like the girl with the samurai sword and mmm Daryl's brother is not dead after all. Can't wait till it starts again.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Thanks. I like the girl with the samurai sword and mmm *Daryl's brother is not dead after all*. Can't wait till it starts again.


Unless that was another dream sequence.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Unless that was another dream sequence.


sorry to spoil but, merle returns as a resident of woodbury. cant wait for the show to return, i just hope they wont make it long and boring like season 2.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no spoilers ahhhhhh


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

October 14... Go Merle 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not a dream sequence, I knew he'd be back.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i cant wait for sons of anarchy


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Justified is another really good show.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Just found this yesterday! Thought I should share the wonderful art!!!

Justified is definitely another good one, I also thoroughly enjoy White Collar and Leverage


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a fan of Justified so much... SOA on the other hand, definitely looking forward to September just for that reason alone.


----------

